# Model Car to Real Car Pinstriping.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Boys And Ghouls!

After winning the World of Wheels Model Contest for Pinstriping, I thought I'd try it on the real thing. Just finished doin' some pinstriping on the nose piece of my 1951 Studebaker. This car will become a publicity vehicle for my store, Monster Hobbies. 

Here are some pics of the finished nose piece.















































I used my "Scratchy" brush for the letters. Gives it that old "Movie Monster Poster" effect, simular to the letters they used for The Wolf Man with Lon Chaney JR.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice idea Madcap. The striping looks good, but you could put a little paint on a few of those rust spots !! LOL


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks pretty cool. Are you planning to spruce up the other 99 percent of the car? Looks like the old Stude is getting a bit funky!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stude a'la ratrod?

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for all the compliments. 

Yes, the Stude will be repainted end to end in a free-flowing, rat rod style of my own. 

In fact, if it didn't SNOW last night, I'd be outside right now sanding down the roof and getting it ready for some undercoating.

 

The car's still not running yet. I still have to pay off my Studebaker motor from Cathcart Studebaker and then have it shipped from Coneticut to 
Calgary, Alberta, and then bring it down to High River.
I am hoping to get the money all together by April and have the engine here in May for my birthday, May 26th.

In the meantime, I'm thinking of painting the same lepord skin roof as I did on this 1953 Ford PU model kit of mine. 

















Also thinking of doing some of the stripes I put on the 1955 Chevy Nomad model that George Barris signed for me. 

























Somewhere in the middle of all this is where the Studebaker paintjob will end up. It will definatly be something when it's all done!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> . . . The car's still not running yet. I still have to pay off my Studebaker motor from Cathcart Studebaker and then have it shipped from Coneticut to Calgary, Alberta, and then bring it down to High River.


I was wondering where in heck you get parts, let alone a complete engine, for a car made by a company that's been out of business for 44 years.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Lots of places. Just do a Google search for Studebaker.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Why not do a copy of the Muppet Movie car paint scheme?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You mean after they meet The Electric Mayhem and they paint it in the Rocket Cola colours?

That would be Kool, but I want to promote my own store.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

_Seriously_ nice pinstriping work on the ol' Stude and the Nomad! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Zombie!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> Why not do a copy of the Muppet Movie car paint scheme?


Can you picture that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoKFBjd5-F8&feature=related

Fozzie - "I don't know how to thank you guys!"
Kermit - "I don't know why to thank you guys!"


----------

